# Impression avec ipad via airprint



## ktophe (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter une imprimante Epson compatible AirPrint, lorsque j'imprime à partir de l'ipad, ça marche, mais m'impression est petite et se fait tout en haut à gauche sans marges et du coup il manque le haut et la gauche de l'image.

Que faut il faire svp pour régler ça?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

